# Spousal visal,( visitor's visa)



## georgezaranyika95 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi guys. On Friday the SA constitutional court ruled that spouses and children of permanent residents/citizens can change their visa status from visitors from within the country. This is all pretty new but I just thought I would share with you


----------



## RasG (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks for the info


----------

